# Manpower viagra



## returnofthdragon (Jun 19, 2012)

I know some have had problems with manpower AI's, but how's their viagra?  Letro has given me ED and I need a quick solution.  I could go with liquid, but caps would be much better.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2012)

We are going to carry tadalafil very soon. You wont have any issues w/ it


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been advised to stay away from their Viagra. I've heard it's completely bunk from two different sources.


----------



## FTW34 (Jun 19, 2012)

wasn't bunk for me....Turned me into a beast off cycle.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 19, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> wasn't bunk for me....Turned me into a beast off cycle.



That's good to hear.  How long ago was that?  The one source that I just heard from just picked some up the other day.  Even ran a ridiculous dose to see if it was just underdosed.. but nothing at all.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 19, 2012)

TwisT said:


> We are going to carry tadalafil very soon. You wont have any issues w/ it



How soon? I actually have a ton of it that generally works unless on letro, then it doesn't work much.  It could be under dosed though, I would consider trying yours as that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> How soon? I actually have a ton of it that generally works unless on letro, then it doesn't work much.  It could be under dosed though, I would consider trying yours as that wouldn't be an issue.



tomorrow or the next day


----------



## Genetikfightr (Jun 19, 2012)

Worked great for me


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 19, 2012)

TwisT said:


> tomorrow or the next day



Very tempting.  If it were V I'd try for sure.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> The one source that I just heard from just picked some up the other day.  Even ran a ridiculous dose to see if it was just underdosed.. but nothing at all.



That's not good news for mp.


----------



## Intense (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I havent bought from them in a long time, are they still g2g? I remember their nolva being legit.


----------



## FTW34 (Jun 20, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's good to hear.  How long ago was that?  The one source that I just heard from just picked some up the other day.  Even ran a ridiculous dose to see if it was just underdosed.. but nothing at all.




this was back in march. could have changed since than, i doubt id use MP again. after all the AI buisness, had a shitload of adex i had to throw out from them


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 20, 2012)

Per King Twist!
Tadalafil


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2012)

Weird. I had nothing but quality stuff... eca, osta, via and cia. All tests led me to believe this was all high quality stuff.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Weird. I had nothing but quality stuff... eca, osta, via and cia. All tests led me to believe this was all high quality stuff.



How long since you ordered from them?  I think they started out great but have had issues recently.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 21, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I know some have had problems with manpower AI's, but how's their viagra?  Letro has given me ED and I need a quick solution.  I could go with liquid, but caps would be much better.



Why would you want to use anything of theirs if you already know there are issues?
CEM has liquid V and CIA with no complaints, check them out.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 21, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Very tempting.  If it were V I'd try for sure.  Thanks for letting me know.



CEM has this, just a heads up.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 21, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Why would you want to use anything of theirs if you already know there are issues?
> CEM has liquid V and CIA with no complaints, check them out.


Agreed....i always go with cem.  Their cia is off the hook.  15mg and i'm good for 2 days or so.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 21, 2012)

I got some of the special liquidV from V-day, the one that was made to taste like chocolate for that month (dont worry it does not now, now it normal flav my friends told me, though I liked the chocolate) and DAMIN!!! I want it drink it for the taste.
maybe I can make a mochaccino out of it  HAHAHAHA


----------



## cubanguy1973 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I've been advised to stay away from their Viagra. I've heard it's completely bunk from two different sources.



Hey bro. Needed to pick your brain for some info. in a diff. thread hit me up if its ok. Ty.


----------



## Gvision (Jun 27, 2012)

stay away from all MP AI's, throw them away if you have them. I had to.

My bloods were ridiculous after taking them. my estrogen went through the roof to 300+


----------



## blergs. (Jun 28, 2012)

Gvision said:


> stay away from all MP AI's, throw them away if you have them. I had to.
> 
> My bloods were ridiculous after taking them. my estrogen went through the roof to 300+




Thats why I only go with places that have a good long track record of good products. 
Sucks to hear man! 
I see MP trying to supress this all across the forums but there are MANY people that have had the issue, so I don't think they will. (and I hope they don't because people should know how bad there quality control is)


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 4, 2012)

TwisT said:


> We are going to carry tadalafil very soon. You wont have any issues w/ it



I've got some on the way.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 10, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I've got some on the way.



I give it an A +


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 11, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I give it an A +




That's good to hear brother.. hopefully MP has got their shit together.


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

Its tough. 

I've hit them up on a few viagra and cialis orders, all test subjects fully attest to the potency.

Their ostarine (as well as anyone else's) yielded very slight results (could have been too low of a dose).

Their eca seemed highly effective in some test subjects, but not all.




I think that's it.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks greatly appreciated!





returnofthdragon said:


> I give it an A +


----------

